# Training on an Island, Korean Group



## Fluffy (Dec 19, 2005)

K,
You are stuck on an island, you must train!  You may choose whomever you want to train with (I'd say up to 3 Masters, but who's counting) who do you choose?

In my dreams - Samo, Jackie, and Jet.  Chinese Cinema, train-train-train, preform!

A bit more realistic - Grandmaster Jack Pierce, Grandmaster Apho, Master Clint Robinson.  All Korean style artists, GM Pierce is one of my best friends a great TKD warior, GM Apho is just a wonderfull overall man and a Tang Soo Do legend, Master Clint Robinson the best kicker I have ever seen.

I'm posting this on the General MA group to see the different answers I would get.  If you wish to see that thread, it will have the same title.

-Fluffy


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 20, 2005)

Easy question My father my first master, Grand Master Gin Kim and Grand master Jimmy Kim and Yea Steven Lopez just to throw somebody else in there.
Terry


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 20, 2005)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Easy question My father my first master, Grand Master Gin Kim and Grand master Jimmy Kim and Yea Steven Lopez just to throw somebody else in there.
> Terry


 
Steven Lopez, Olympic TKD guy?


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 20, 2005)

Fluffy said:
			
		

> Steven Lopez, Olympic TKD guy?


The one and only
Terry


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 20, 2005)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> The one and only
> Terry


 
Nice!


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 20, 2005)

My 1st instructor, Master Yun Kil Kim, my late kickboxing trainer, Kevin "Superkick" McClinton, & GM Won KUK Lee (founder of Chung Do Kwon).

I'd spend my whole time on the island really sore. I'm thinkin'


----------

